# 9 V de bateria contra 9v de transformador



## Vaginator (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola gente, soy nuevo aqui, y se que es donde me pueden ayudar con este tema. No soy un especialista en electronica, pero entiendo cuestiones basicas y casi nunca recurro a un profesional, salvo que sean cosas grandes. El tema es que tengo una casita antiladrido de perros, que funciona con una bateria de 9 volts, esta me duro 3 semanas entonces decidi comprar un transformador de 9 volts para no tener que gastar en baterias, ya que con el valor de 3 compre el transformador. La cuestion es que el artefacto no anda, solo hace un parpadeo del led indicador justo cuando desconecto la alimentacion. Pongo bateria funciona, pongo transformador no, incluso conecte un tester en paralelo que me indica 11,13 volts con todo conectado, pero el artefacto no anda. Es un trafo de 1 Amp. por lo que dudo que no alcance para alimentar, ya que con una bateria duro 20 dias encendida constantemente. Puede ser que necesite mas amperaje?, le pongo 2 transformadores en paralelo para que sumen mas amperes? Incluso le puse un transformador de 12 volts, y tampoco funciono. Muchas gracias por su tiempo, a quien tenga una respuesta a mi pequeño dilema. Salutes y hasta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

¿ Cuando dices "Transformador" te estás refiriendo "Solo" al transformador o incluyes el rectificador y el filtro necesarios para conseguir una tensión continua ?


----------



## Vaginator (Ene 12, 2010)

Perdon, deberia decir fuente rectificadora, es cierto. La salida ya es continua si. Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

si la bateria tenía 9V unos 300nAh digamos...

una fuente de alimentación de 9V 1A deberia funcionar perfecto..

lo que podes hacer es utilizar una de esas fuentes que vienen con una llave que varia la tensión entre 1,5V a 12V y así arrancando desde el 3V aprox te vas fijando lo que sucede...

no creo que funcione porque le coloques 12V o mas...el problema puede estar en la polaridad...o similar..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

Pueden ocurrir 2 cosas, tal ves mas, pero ahora solo se me ocurren 2.
1) Que la fuente de alimentación no este bien filtrada y la componente de rizado presente en la salida afecte el funcionamiento del aparato.
2) Tu mediste algo mas de 11Vcc de tensión, tal ves el exceso sea perjudiciál para el funcionamiento del aparato.

Soluciones:  Agrega un electrolítico más a la salida de la fuente y un regulador de tensión de 8V *LM7808*


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2010)

POR FAVOR:

que es eso de casita antiladrido de perros ?????????
me puedes explicar que es ???


respecto de tu problema es como te dicen.
cosa rara lo que te ocurre, en verdad.
debe ser alguna tontera, verifica polaridad, y si no ponele un C. mas grande NADA MAS.


por favor , pone un enlace que muestre ese aparato, nos abia que habia algo contra lso ladridos de perro , mas que matar al dueño irresponsable .


----------



## Vaginator (Ene 13, 2010)

Bien, la fuente la compre especificamente para 9V, y la etiqueta dice "salida 9V" en vacio marca 11. Voy a probar eso del agregar un C. mas. La verdad que es la primera vez que me pasa, casi todo lo que tengo que funciona a baterias le puse algo similar y nunca fallo, por eso la sorpresa. Con respecto a la casita para ladridos, es por el perro de mi vecino, que se enojo conmigo porque le recrimine que su perro ladra todo el tiempo y la verdad que funciono mientras duro la bateria, pero estar cambiandole la bateria cada 3 semanas es un presupuesto. Aca en argentina hay un pet shop que lo vende a u$s 115. Encima tuve que gastar por el perro de otro. Dejo un enlace para que vean de que se trato los que no lo conocen. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, en cuanto lo solucione contare como fue. Salutes.     
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-74157194-su-perro-ladra-mucho-en-el-exterior-de-su-casa-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ....
> debe ser alguna tontera, *verifica polaridad*, y si no ponele un C. mas grande NADA MAS.


Ese es otro buen punto, revisa que sea la correcta.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 13, 2010)

ahhh!!! eso me gustooo!! vi el producto en M.L. y sale 440 pesos. Ni loco lo pienso pagar, pensaba buscar el circuito y construirlo yo! con un tweeter se pueden generar sonidos muy agudos supongo como el de este sistema...
A Alguien se le ocurre algo? necesitaría conocer a que frecuencia funciona esto.... será por arriba de los 20000 Hz? (20kHz)

saludos!

PD: perdón que me colgué del tema, yo también creo que lo que no funciona acá es la polaridad. Debes tener invertidos los polos, por eso no funciona... verifica eso...
saludos..

PD2: Ya encontré lo que buscaba... aca les dejo el link para el que lo quiera armar..
http://www.neoteo.com/proyecto-silbato-ultrasonico-para-perros.neo


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2010)

hola, no nos podes hacer un favor:

si podes podes poner fotos, nos interesa alguna foto de el trtansductor, o sea el cosito por donde sale el sonido (sabiendo que transductor usa sabremos el rango de frecuencia) .

si de casualidad te animas a desarmarlo sacale fotos.


saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, no nos podes hacer un favor:
> 
> si podes podes poner fotos, nos interesa alguna foto de el trtansductor, …..


Como transductor se pueden emplear tweeter´s piezoeléctricos Motorola, no valen nada, son malos como tweeter pero muy buenos para generar ruido ultrasónico


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2010)

epa!!! me robaron...yo dijee lo de la polaridad primero!!!:enfadado:

bueno, la casita antiladridos no conocia...

pero si conozco el collar que cuando ladrán le descarga una corriente para q se calle...


es simplemente un sensor alrededor del cuello, que activa un oscilador y una bobinita de alta tension...no le hace nada al perro pq es de baja corriente.

saludos.

yo creo que para fabricarlo es necesario solamente:

1) preamplificador filtrado a frecuencia de ladridos de perros.
1) etapa de control del dispositivo oscilador
1) oscilador con XR2206 o 555 o a cristal
1) amplificador de unos 10Watts pero que sea capaz de amplificcar frecuencias superiores a 25KHz..no todos pueden hacerlo.
1) tweeter piezzoelectrico

y listo...


----------



## Vaginator (Ene 14, 2010)

Bien, en cuento tenga un poco de tiempo lo desarmo y le saco un par de pictures. Si bien soy nuevo en este foro, como dije antes, se lo basico y un poco mas de electronica, y la polaridad no es algo que se me escapa, lo conecte perfectamente y no funciona, ademas consegui otra fuente de 9 v y tampoco funciona, asi es como ahora le puse nuevamente otra bateria de $ 10 (la fuente me costo $ 30) para que dure 20 dias. Bien, me intereso este proyecto, vere si puedo aportar algun dato de esa cajuela misteriosa, pero me deben ayudar a armar algo mas poderoso, que haga estrellar a los perros contra la pared, si es posible en 100 metros a la redonda, o directamente la voy a canjear por un rifle de aire comprimido. Salutes.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> epa!!! me robaron...yo dijee lo de la polaridad primero!!!:enfadado:
> 
> bueno, la casita antiladridos no conocia...
> 
> ...



Creo que te falto el micrófono....


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 14, 2010)

Lo unico que quedaría por averiguar es conectar el transfo/rectificador a un osciloscopio y ver como es la señal de salida.
Obviamente midiendo con carga la salida.

Es extraño lo que te sucede. Si es un transfo economico puede que la señal no sea "continua"...


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 14, 2010)

El problema es que estas fuentes no son reguladas. Es decir poseen un transformador de 9VAC, un puente rectificador y el filtro. Peeero, al no ser reguladas, la tensión de salida esta dada por el voltaje pico del transformador (9*raiz de 2) Que justamente es la tensión medida con el tester (11 voltios aproximadamente)


----------



## Vaginator (Ene 18, 2010)

Lamentablemente no puedo sacarle la perilla de selleccion de nivel que tiene en el frente y por eso no puedo desprender la tapa trasera. No me dedico a esto, debe ser por eso que soy medio inutil, si me animo a hacer un poco mas de fuerza lo intento, aunque tengo miedo de romper algo, y son $ 440 mangos que aun pienso gaste en vano, una gomera es mucho mas barata. Muchas gracias, voy a ver si consigo una fuente regulada, o la regulo con algo. Gracias. !!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2010)

hola, vamso a ver.
como adivinso no somos tenes que sacar algo de info:

cual es el consumo de corriente (con el tester lo medis) en reposo y en modo espantaperros.
conta si te animas a medir, sino alguien te explica.

LUEGO, sabiendo que el consumo debe ser muy poco podremso explicarte como convertir esa fuente "bananera" en una fuente buena con solo una resitencia + un sagrado Dz + un capacitor por sea caso.
viene bien que esa fuente tentregue tension de mas.
el Dz no solo mantendra en 9v la tension sino que ademas se comera ese ripple .

pero primero : consumo.


----------



## Vaginator (Ene 18, 2010)

Mmmm, interesante, pero como lo mido?, tengo un tester digital y los cablecitos que conectan la bateria. El tester me permite medir amperaje, voltaje (AC-DC), resistencia y diodos. Lo pongo en serie con la bateria? o en paralelo....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2010)

ah......para medirlo alguno con paciencia te tendria que explicar.
tendrias que poner una foto de tu tester y alguno dibujar cmo conectarlo.

pone fotos, pero no pongas avatar, eso no , por que si es como tu nick ..te van a censurar


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Resumiendo, para medir corriente pone la selectora en la posicion "200mA" (dudo que consuma más de eso), cambia el cable rojo a donde dice (generalmente) "200mA MAX" o de ultima a donde dice "10A o 20A" o lo que sea dependiendo del tester y las puntas las pones en serie con el circuito: +bat --- tester (no importa la polaridad) --- +aparato y las masas juntas. Esperoq ue te sirva.


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 20, 2010)

Puedes poner una foto del spantaperro una imagen vale mas 10000000 de palabras Saludos Roberto


----------



## LEON ARG (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola me sucedió algo MUUUUY parecido con un multiefectos de guitarra, el cual necesita 9V exactos y me cansé de gastar en pilas (lleva 6 AA y duran 2 Hs de func continuo). Compré una de estas "fuentes 9V" pero nada... Lo que hice fue agregar un capacitor de 4700uF x 16V (2200uF puede ser) y a continuación un regulador lm7809 que entrega 9,00V (lo medí con un buen multímetro para asegurar). El consumo de la pedalera es de aprox 600mA. El regulador se conecta (si lo vemos de frente) primer pin de la izq. entrada, o sea, positivo de electrolítico. Pin del medio (Vref) a masa, negativo del electrolítico y pin de la derecha salida positivo que tomada respecto al del medio te da la alimentación. Yo lo puse fuera de la caja de la fuente comprada para no modificarla, sólo mejorar la señal de salida. Otra cosa, los 11,3V que estás midiendo son en vacío... Si rectificás una señal senoidal de linea de 9Vpp tenés 12VDc que te da justo los 3V de margen minimo que necesita el regulador para trabajar correctamente. Tendrías que medir tensión con la carga conectada para ver si cae el valor de salida sin el agregado. Esto solucionó mi problema, espero que te sirva. Saludos. Igual una foto ayuda....


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 20, 2010)

Hay a la venta una fuente regulable de 3 a 12 volt y 1A Yo vivo en España lo que no se si la puedes   encontrar en todo modo siguen a buscar en el foro Saludos Roberto


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2010)

el aparatejo que dice le dura la pila dias , es por ello que se deduce que el consumo es minimo (*) , es por ello que se deduce que con un simple Dz + su inseparable Rz la cual seguro sera de pequeño tamaño por * + un C en // con el Dz para almacenar el trabajo realizado y por si hay algunso picos de consumo.

el Dz no necesita 3v de diferencia para trabajar y es muy util cuando el consumo es muy bajo, solito arregla todo .
pero hay que medir el consumo para calcular las cosas bien .


----------

